# Gaming Virtualisieren



## nuhll (21. März 2015)

Hey,
hat jemand damit bereits Erfahrung?

Es wäre doch Endgeil wenn ich zuhause nur noch nen Client starten muss der sich dann zu einem Server zb. in einem Rechenzentrum verbindet wo ich dann alles normal unter Windows machen kann (auch Gaming) wie zuhause - nur ohne hohe Stromkosten und mit 1gbits Internet... 

Von 2014 gabs einige Threads/Videos, aber gibts was aktuelles? Irgendjmd Erfahrung damit?

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=162768&p=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37D2bRsthfI


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2015)

Miete Dir einfach nen Windows-Server bei irgendeinem Provider. Damit kannst Du das machen. Der Vorteil erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht. Wenn es vorrangig ums zocken geht, gibt's z. B. auch so etwas: https://games.onlive.com/


----------



## nuhll (21. März 2015)

Nein, das geht eben NICHT. Von den Kosten abgesehen untersützen wahrscheinlich 99% aller Windows Server "bei irgendeinem Provider" keine Grafikkarte, womit das Spielen natürlich nicht möglich ist.  (zu dem Link sag ich mal nix)

Dir erschließt sich nicht das du zuhause keinen leistungsfähigen Rechner mehr brauchst? Keine Lautstärke hast? Kein Temperatur Problem?Zuhause kein schnelles Internet mehr brauchst, dafür aber 1GBit/s Internet bekommst? Okay. Ganz davon abgesehen das man ja wahrscheinlich auch locker mit 2-3 Clients an den Server ran gehen kann.


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2015)

Ich arbeite zufällig in dem Bereich und wenn Du magst, könntest Du so eine Kiste gerne bei uns im Rechenzentrum unterstellen. Die Kosten für Rack Space, Strom, Anbindung und Klimatisierung sind allerdings nicht ganz ohne, weshalb ich dabei bleibe: Der Vorteil erschließt sich mir nicht, es sei denn, Du möchtest monatlich 50 Euro (mindestens, die Grenzen nach oben sind flexibel) zahlen, nur damit Dein Rechner in einem RZ steht.


----------



## nuhll (21. März 2015)

Colocation geht ab 119€ los (bei meinem Hoster, gibts bestimmt noch billiger). Da ich eh nen Server betreibe der monatlich 50€ kostet wären wir also bei 70€ aufpreis, das kann ich an der Internetleitung Zuhause sparen. Damit hätte ich 2 TB "Flat" und 1 Gbit/s.

Is dochn Witz im Vergleich dazu wenn ich hier aufm Dorf ne 10Mbit Internet verlegen lassen würde. 10k€ aufwärts!

Wo arbeitest du denn?

Problem is momentan das ich keine aktuellen Berichte dazu finde. Wie es umgesetzt wird bzw. welche Software wird benötigt. Wie alltags tauglich ist es. Wie schnell muss das Internet Zuhause sein um Gaming flüssig darzustellen. Was für ein Server wird benötigt um min 2 Spiele gleichzeitig auf 2 Clients zu "streamen".


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2015)

Ok, 70 Euro Aufpreis für was? Um via Remote Desktop zu zocken, mit riesigem Input-Lag und mieser Qualität? Die Internet-Leitung zu Hause kannst Du übrigens nicht sparen, sonst kannst Du Dich nicht mehr von Deinem Client von zu Hause aus ins RZ verbinden.  Ich verstehe Deinen Gedanken dahinter schon aber für mich wäre das (noch) nicht brauchbar. Das mag in ein paar Jahren anders aussehen. Nix für ungut.


----------



## nuhll (21. März 2015)

Warum behauptest du Sachen die du nicht weißt? Wie in dem uralten Video zu sehen gehts offensichtlich ohne Input lag in mieser Qualität. 
"Die Internet-Leitung zu Hause kannst Du übrigens nicht sparen,"
Ich schrieb nicht die INTERNET LEITUNG sparen sondern AN DER INTERNET LEITUNG SPAREN.

Falls es per Internet noch nicht möglich is (wegen Ping) dann wäre ne alternative einen Zentralen Gaming Server irgendwo im eigenen Netz stehen zu haben. Anstatt halt 2-3 einzelne Gaming Rechner..


----------



## Gimmick (22. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Warum behauptest du Sachen die du nicht weißt? Wie in dem uralten Video zu sehen gehts offensichtlich ohne Input lag in mieser Qualität.



Wenn die Eingabe erst durchs Internet muss hat man immer Inputlag. 
Zudem hat man das schon angesprochene Problem mit der Datenmenge. Um wirklich effektiv zu komprimieren braucht man mehrere Frames, was aber natürlich den Inputlag wieder entsprechend erhöht, oder man schickt jedes Frame für sich komprimiert und hat dann eben einen höheren Datenstrom.
Wobei das Komprimieren neben dem Rendern auch ein paar ms kosten wird. 

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das für eher gemächliche Spiele schon ganz gut funktionieren kann. 

Mit einem Server zu hause wärs natürlich besser, allerdings komprimiert man in wirklich(!) guter Qualität nicht mal eben in Echtzeit und schon gar nicht 2-3mal wenn nebenher das Spiel noch 2-3mal läuft. 

Wenn man allerdings nur auf kleine Geräte streamen will, die entsprechend kleine Displays mit kleinen Auflösungen haben, wie nV das ja auch schon gezeigt hat, wird die schlechtere Qualität wohl nicht mehr so ins Gewicht fallen - das ist dann aber kein zocken am PC mehr.


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Warum behauptest du Sachen die du nicht weißt? Wie in dem uralten Video zu sehen gehts offensichtlich ohne Input lag in mieser Qualität.



Ich benutze den Remote Desktop auf einem Windows-Server im Job fast täglich und behaupte einfach mal, dass das zocken darüber für mich nichts wäre. Aber Du scheinst ja besser zu wissen, was ich so weiß. 

Dass das ganze gar nicht ohne Lag funktionieren kann, kannst Du Dir an einer Hand abzählen, wenn Du mal kurz über das dahinterstehende Prinzip nachdenkst. Prinzipiell möglich ist es natürlich. Hier ist ein Erfahrungsbericht von jemandem der so etwas mal ausprobiert hat: RemoteFX (with Hyper-V) is a serious business tool. For games. - Blog du Tristank - Site Home - TechNet Blogs



> Falls es per Internet noch nicht möglich is (wegen Ping) dann wäre ne alternative einen Zentralen Gaming Server irgendwo im eigenen Netz stehen zu haben. Anstatt halt 2-3 einzelne Gaming Rechner..



Lags hast Du trotzdem. Auch im LAN.


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Falls es per Internet noch nicht möglich is (wegen Ping) dann wäre ne alternative einen Zentralen Gaming Server irgendwo im eigenen Netz stehen zu haben. Anstatt halt 2-3 einzelne Gaming Rechner..


Das Problem bei solchen zentralen Kisten ist meines Erachtens, dass man bei solchen Setups ziemlich hart kalkulieren muss, ob sich der ganze Aufwand lohnt und wie viel Leistung benötigt wird. Bei einem File- oder DB-Server benötigt ein Task halt eine Sekunde mehr, wenn es zu Lastspitzen kommt - das kriegt man im Normalfalls nicht wirklich mit.
Wenn aber die Performance für alle User einbricht, weil plötzlich in einem Spiel zig Explosionen berechnet werden müssen, dann wird es schnell nervig.
Ich verstehe die Motivation hinter dem Gedankenspiel und die Eleganz eines solchen (funktionierenden) Setups, insbesondere bei Spielen lohnt es sich aber (noch?) nicht, sowas umzusetzen - zumindest nicht ohne fette Abstriche hinsichtlich Kosten und Benutzbarkeit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## bingo88 (23. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Zuhause kein schnelles Internet mehr brauchst, dafür aber 1GBit/s Internet bekommst?


Häh wie jetzt, sind 1 GBit/s etwa kein schnelles Internet?

Die Idee ist nicht ganz neu, da arbeiten verschiedene Firmen dran ("Cloud Gaming"; u. a. Nvidia GRID). Die dabei auftretenden Probleme wurden aber bereits angesprochen. Um gute Qualität zu erreichen (also vergleichbar mit einer lokalen Installation) braucht man a) einen ziemlich dicken Server und b) eine verdammt schnelle Leitung (Server + zu Hause).

Ich habe mal einen einfachen Test gemacht. Mein Server (steht im RZ) ist mit 1 GBit/s angebunden, mein Testrechner über eine 6 MBit/s ADSL Leitung. Wenn ich nun von dem Testrechner einen Ping zu meinem Server mache, dauert das im Mittel 44 ms. Zum Vergleich: Bei 60 FPS wird ein neues Bild etwa alle 16 ms ausgegeben - die Leitungslatenz allein ist also fast dreimal so hoch. Wenn ich das ganze mit einem Rechner teste, der über eine 1 GBit/s Anbindung verfügt, liegt die Latenz immer noch bei 5-8 ms.

Im LAN schafft man zwar niedrigere Latenzen (Ping < 1 ms), allderings musst man hier auch noch bedenken, dass Ping vergleichsweise einfach ist. Zum einen muss beim Streaming ja noch das Bild in Datenpakete umgewandelt werden, zum anderen sind die Datenpakete auch größer als Pingpakete.


----------



## nuhll (23. März 2015)

Versteht das bitte nicht falsch, aber ich hatte nach Leuten mit Erfahrung gesucht, dh leute die es selbst ausprobiert haben. Der Thread link von 2012.


----------



## bingo88 (23. März 2015)

Und die Erfahrung ist, dass das über das Internet noch immer nicht gescheit funktioniert weil du einfach üble Latenzen hast. In-home Streaming geht mittlerweile sogar über Steam, GPU-pass-through gibt es bei VMs auch nicht erst seit gestern, aber das war ja nicht dein Szenario. Klar kann man sich einen Server mit GPU ins RZ stellen (kostet allerdings entsprechend). GPUs kann man mit passender Hardware dann auch in den VMs nutzen (wobei AFAIK 1 GPU exklusiv pro VM gilt). Bei um die 40 ms Latenz kann man Spielen dann aber vergessen. Da ist ein Gaming-PC zu Hause die wesentlich günstigere und einfacherer Lösung.


----------



## keinnick (23. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Versteht das bitte nicht falsch, aber ich hatte nach Leuten mit Erfahrung gesucht, dh leute die es selbst ausprobiert haben. Der Thread link von 2012.


Seit 2012 hat sich aber nichts grundlegendes geändert. Klar bekommst Du heute deutlich stärkere Hardware, die Latenz überlistest Du damit aber dennoch nicht.


----------



## nuhll (23. März 2015)

Ich habe ja selbst schon vor Jahren mal Dead Space 3 gestreamt (per Steam glaube ich), war kein Problem. Wo kann man eigentlich PCGHW auf son Thema aufmerksam machen? Ich meine, das ist die Zukunft.

PS:
Also so wie sich die Computer entwickeln bin ich mir sicher das sich innerhalb von 3 Jahren was geändert hat


----------



## bingo88 (23. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, in-house Streaming über LAN klappt mittlerweile relativ gut (siehe Steam). Aber du fragtest ja nach Streaming über das Internet und das funktioniert deutlich schlechter. Das hat auch nichts mit der Leistung der Server zu tun (die sich wirklich nicht so stark verbessert hat) sondern einzig und allein mit der genutzten Leitung. Deswegen habe ich dir ja das auch Ping-Beispiel gepostet. Das sind echte gemessene Werte und keine theoretischen Überlegungen.


----------



## nuhll (23. März 2015)

Es geht ja nicht ausschließlich darum ihn im Internet stehen zu haben, selbst im Lan wäre ja schon ein Vorteil. Statt 3 Gaming Rechner a 1000€ lieber 1 Rechner für 3000€...


----------



## taks (23. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht ausschließlich darum ihn im Internet stehen zu haben, selbst im Lan wäre ja schon ein Vorteil. Statt 3 Gaming Rechner a 1000€ lieber 1 Rechner für 3000€...



Genau genommen wäre das anstatt 3x 1000€:
1x 3000€ + 3x 300€
Denn einen Thinclient brauchst du trotzdem.


----------



## bingo88 (23. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht ausschließlich darum ihn im Internet stehen zu haben, selbst im Lan wäre ja schon ein Vorteil. Statt 3 Gaming Rechner a 1000€ lieber 1 Rechner für 3000€...


Ich zitiere mal deinen Startpost:


> Es wäre doch Endgeil wenn ich zuhause nur noch nen Client starten muss  der sich dann zu einem Server zb. in einem Rechenzentrum verbindet wo  ich dann alles normal unter Windows machen kann (auch Gaming) wie  zuhause - nur ohne hohe Stromkosten und mit 1gbits Internet...



Wie gesagt, im LAN geht das durchaus ohne VMs (-> Steam). Wo ich mir aktuell nur gerade nicht ganz sicher bin ist, ob man eine GPU simultan durch mehrere VMs nutzen kann. Das letzte Mal als ich mich damit beschäftigt habe, galt noch eine GPU exklusiv pro VM. Andererseits meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass beispielsweise Nvidias GRID mehr als 1 Client pro Karte schafft (kostet aber auch ein wenig  mehr als 3k € ).

Abgesehen davon hat man ja noch ein Leistungsproblem. Wenn die GPU mit 1x Crysis schon am Limit röchelt, wird das mit mehreren Clients sicherlich nicht besser. Das wäre dann wohl eher für relativ anspruchslose Spiele zu gebrauchen.


----------



## nuhll (23. März 2015)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal deinen Startpost:
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, im LAN geht das durchaus ohne VMs (-> Steam). Wo ich mir aktuell nur gerade nicht ganz sicher bin ist, ob man eine GPU simultan durch mehrere VMs nutzen kann. Das letzte Mal als ich mich damit beschäftigt habe, galt noch eine GPU exklusiv pro VM. Andererseits meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass beispielsweise Nvidias GRID mehr als 1 Client pro Karte schafft (kostet aber auch ein wenig  mehr als 3k € ).
> ...



ZUM BEISPIEL IN EINEM RECHENZENTRUM. Sollte Verständlich sein.


----------



## bingo88 (23. März 2015)

> (...) nur ohne hohe Stromkosten und mit 1gbits Internet


So verständlich ist das offenbar nicht. Du beziehst dich explizit auf Internet-Streaming und wunderst dich dann, warum die Diskussion in eine bestimmte Richtung tendiert?


----------



## shadie (23. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Nein, das geht eben NICHT. Von den Kosten abgesehen untersützen wahrscheinlich 99% aller Windows Server "bei irgendeinem Provider" keine Grafikkarte, womit das Spielen natürlich nicht möglich ist.  (zu dem Link sag ich mal nix)
> 
> Dir erschließt sich nicht das du zuhause keinen leistungsfähigen Rechner mehr brauchst? Keine Lautstärke hast? Kein Temperatur Problem?Zuhause kein schnelles Internet mehr brauchst, dafür aber 1GBit/s Internet bekommst? Okay. Ganz davon abgesehen das man ja wahrscheinlich auch locker mit 2-3 Clients an den Server ran gehen kann.




Wie bitte?

Man braucht dafür kein schnelles Internet, das sehe ich ein wenig anders.
Unter 50K wird da nix gehen bei dir daheim.
Da bringt dir di super schnelle Rechenzentrumanbindung rein gar nix wenn dein Netz daheim nicht schnell genug ist.

Aber mal zum Thema, strebt so was ähnliches SOny nicht aktuell an?
Bzw. hat es Sony nicht sogar getestet und war es nicht aktuell wegen dem viel zu hohen Ping (obwohl man im selben Land wie der Server war) einfach nicht ordentlich machbar??


Der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir aber auch nicht so richtig.
Klar man spart sich einen 1000 € PC, muss sich dafür aber nen Client kaufen, lass den mal 99-200 € kosten.
Dann pro monat sicher 50-100 € für diesen Service.
Strom wird so ein Gamer PC im Jahr vielleicht 100 € kosten, mehr nicht, das heißt ich habe nach 10 Monaten die Kohle für nen 1000 € PC wieder drinnen und musste bis dahin den Gamer PC nicht mal aufrüsten.

Und Wärmeentwicklung + Lautstärke als Argument?
Wenn man ordentlich plant hat man bei einem neuen 1000 € Rechner kein Problem mit den beiden Sachen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Versteht das bitte nicht falsch, aber ich hatte nach Leuten mit Erfahrung gesucht, dh leute die es selbst ausprobiert haben. Der Thread link von 2012.


Du wirst aber kaum jemanden finden, der es über das Internet schon einmal getestet hat. Im LAN lässt sich das mit Steam an sich sehr einfach regeln. Aber selbst da läuft das ganze nicht perfekt und leidet an den Latenzen. Hier wird es wahrscheinlich keiner so getestet haben. Denn aktuell reden wir noch von Latenzen über 100 ms (bei GRID momentan bei ~140ms), wobei die Grundlatenz zwischen Client und Server durch keine Technologie seitens der CG-Anbieter kompensiert werden kann. Hat ein ADSL-Anschluss eine Latenz zu einem Server von 40 ms, bleibt diese Latenz. Egal was der CG-Anbieter dort veranstaltet. Kommen dann auch auch noch Die Zeit dazu, in der ein Spiel ein Bild rendert, das Bild komprimiert wird und eingaben verarbeitet etc. dann ist diese Latenz für die Spieler hier im Forum schlichtweg zu hoch, als das es hier Interesse für einen Selbstversuch wecken würde.

Lokal im LAN das ganze mit einem Server für mehrere Clients zu betreiben wird auch schwierig, wenn es sich dabei um mehrere Clients handelt. Theoretisch müsstest du eine 6-8 Kern HT-CPU haben, mehrere VM's mit einem potenten Hypervisor laufen lassen und jeder VM auch eine eigene GPU geben, damit das einigermaßen gut läuft. Und wenn alle VM's gleichzeitig über die Bussysteme die Chips malträtieren, kommen weitere schlechte Latenzen bestimmt von alleine.


----------



## nuhll (23. März 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> 
> Man braucht dafür kein schnelles Internet, das sehe ich ein wenig anders.
> Unter 50K wird da nix gehen bei dir daheim.
> ...



Du möchtest mir also erzählen das ich 50Mbit/s Internet benötige um einen Bildschirm darzustellen...?


----------



## keinnick (23. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Du möchtest mir also erzählen das ich 50Mbit/s Internet benötige um einen Bildschirm darzustellen...?



Was bringt Dir denn die tolle Anbindung im RZ wenn Du von zu Hause bis zum RZ mit (z. B.) 16k DSL verbunden bist? Yeah, ich kann mir 4K-Filme direkt auf meinen Server ins RZ streamen, leider habe ich zu Hause nichts davon, weil.... merkste?


----------



## Namaker (23. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Du möchtest mir also erzählen das ich 50Mbit/s Internet benötige um einen Bildschirm darzustellen...?


Für FullHD mit 60FPS wird das wahrscheinlich schon zu langsam sein - es sei denn, man verzichtet auf Qualität.


----------



## bingo88 (23. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Du möchtest mir also erzählen das ich 50Mbit/s Internet benötige um einen Bildschirm darzustellen...?


Verwechsel das mal nicht mit einer Remote Desktop Sitzung oder Streaming a la Twitch!

Berechnen wir mal die obere Schranke:
Auflösung - 1920 x 1080
Farbtiefe - 32 Bit (RGBA)

Ohne Kompression gilt dann: 1920 x 1080 x 4 Byte = ~ 8 MB pro Bild.
Bei 60 FPS: 480 MByte/s (etwa 4 Gbit/s)

Dass das vollkommen unrealistisch ist und in der Praxis so auch nicht umgesetzt wird, da brauchen wir nicht drüber zu  diskutieren. Das geeignete Mittel lautet hier in der Regel Kompression (eine Reduktion der Auflösung trägt nur unwesentlich zur Verringerung der Datenrate bei). Die Kompression braucht allerdings auch wieder Zeit: Bei 60 FPS mit 1 Bild Pufferung hat man eine Latenz von mindestens 16 ms extra.

Zusammengefasst: Du machst eine Eingabe (Mausbewegung), das Spiel registriert die Aktion innerhalb von 16 ms ("Maus wurde bewegt, mach was"), die Kompression dauert nochmal 16 ms (1 Bild Puffer) und anschließend noch mal 44 ms für die Übertragen per DSL. Macht in der Summe also 76 ms von der Eingabe bis zur ersten Ausgabe. Das nenne ich doch mal einen Input-Lag, zumal noch die Übertragung der Eingabe in der Betrachtung fehlt! Das ist jetzt zwar ziemlich vereinfacht dargestellt, aber es sollte die Grundproblematik klarmachen.


----------



## nuhll (25. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was bringt Dir denn die tolle Anbindung im RZ wenn Du von zu Hause bis zum RZ mit (z. B.) 16k DSL verbunden bist? Yeah, ich kann mir 4K-Filme direkt auf meinen Server ins RZ streamen, leider habe ich zu Hause nichts davon, weil.... merkste?



Ich merke das du keine  Ahnung hast was ich vorhabe.


----------



## nuhll (25. März 2015)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Verwechsel das mal nicht mit einer Remote Desktop Sitzung oder Streaming a la Twitch!
> 
> Berechnen wir mal die obere Schranke:
> Auflösung - 1920 x 1080
> ...



Ich bin kein Techniker, Fakt ist das ich es im lokalen Netz schon ohne input lag gemacht habe. Und das nur per steam. 

Schade das es niemanden gibt der damit Erfahrung hat...


----------



## Jimini (25. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Ich merke das du keine  Ahnung hast was ich vorhabe.


Was genau meintest du denn sonst mit der folgenden, hervorgehobenen Aussage?


nuhll schrieb:


> Dir erschließt sich nicht das du zuhause keinen leistungsfähigen Rechner mehr brauchst? [...] *Zuhause kein schnelles Internet mehr brauchst, dafür aber 1GBit/s Internet bekommst?*


Diese bezog sich - so habe ich es zumindest verstanden - auf die dicke Anbindung eines Servers, welcher in einem Rechenzentrum steht. Was bringt dir diese Anbindung für dein Vorhaben, wenn deine Internetverbindung zuhause vergleichsweise langsam ist?

MfG Jimini


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Techniker, Fakt ist das ich es im lokalen Netz schon ohne input lag gemacht habe. Und das nur per steam.


Ich habe nun schon mehrfach gesagt, dass das im LAN einigermaßen gut funktioniert, nur halt nicht über das Internet. Und um das Beispiel zu verstehen, braucht man auch kein Techniker zu sein.

 Und warum das kaum einer gemacht hat, ist auch leicht zu erklären: Wenn der Rechner eh zu Hause steht, ist es vollkommen sinnbefreit, das über eine oder mehrere VMs laufen zu lassen. Das kostet zusätzliche Leistung (VMs laufen mittlerweile zwar schnell, aber nicht nativ schnell) und man braucht Hardware, die Pass-through unterstützt. Außerdem braucht man pro VM und Host 1 GPU, um da irgendetwas durchzureichen. Da ist es sinnvoller (und günstiger), den Rechner ohne VMs zum Beispiel mit Steam zum Streamen zu verwenden (was ja geht und ich nie etwas anderes behauptet habe).

Immer wenn jemand etwas gegen deine ach so tolle Idee sagt, sagst du einfach wir hätten dich falsch verstanden. Und dann so Aussagen wie


> Du möchtest mir also erzählen das ich 50Mbit/s Internet benötige um einen Bildschirm darzustellen...?


 Da sage ich nur soviel zu: Wenn das deiner Meinung nach alles so einfach ist, warum gibt es dann noch keinen kommerziellen Durchbruch obwohl es durchaus seit einigen Jahren Anbieter für Cloud Gaming gibt (Onlive, Gaikai, usw.)? Hmm, ob das an Latenzproblemen liegt? An der reduzierten Qualität? Serververfügbarkeit? Kosten?


----------



## nuhll (25. März 2015)

Ich sehe die Durchbrüche weil es momentan und vor Jahren schon möglich ist/war. Und das übers Internet, was hatte ich da gezockt, weiß nicht mehr über Gaikai oder so, irgendein Shooter... und das nur im Browser. Allerdings brauchst da min 30Mbits.


----------



## Jimini (25. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Durchbrüche weil es momentan und vor Jahren schon möglich ist/war. Und das übers Internet, was hatte ich da gezockt, weiß nicht mehr über Gaikai oder so, irgendein Shooter... und das nur im Browser. Allerdings brauchst da min 30Mbits.


Im Browser zu spielen ist ja etwas völlig anderes. Da wird ein Applet geladen und los geht's. Ein aktuelles "richtiges" Spiel, welches gerne mal 30GB und mehr belegt, über eine Internetverbindung zu starten - da dauert allein schon das Befüllen des Client-RAM sehr lange. Dazu dann noch das Nachladen von Texturen und anderen Inhalten, die immer durch die schmalbandige Internetanbindung gepresst werden müssen...

MfG Jimini


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Durchbrüche weil es momentan und vor Jahren schon möglich ist/war. Und das übers Internet, was hatte ich da gezockt, weiß nicht mehr über Gaikai oder so, irgendein Shooter... und das nur im Browser. Allerdings brauchst da min 30Mbits.



Dass es möglich ist bestreitet doch auch niemand. Die genannten Probleme lassen sich dennoch nicht weg diskutieren. Den Lag hast Du immer, auch mit ner Gbit-Leitung. Probier den vermeintlichen "Durchbruch" doch einfach mal aus: https://games.onlive.com

Um das gut zu finden muss man schon ziemlich niedrige Ansprüche haben.


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2015)

Wie  viele Leute haben denn ihren PC verkauft um nun bei einem Cloudanbieter  zu spielen? Als Durchbruch würde ich etwas anderes bezeichnen... Klar gibt es Fortschritte, aber das ist noch immer keine wirkliche Alternative - außer man kann mit den Einschränkungen leben.


----------



## nuhll (25. März 2015)

Das ding is halt, wenn es solche Firmen schon hinkriegen, muss was dran sein. Es verwundert mich wirklich das dass hier anscheinend noch keiner ausprobiert hat. Das wäre wirklich mal ein tolles Thema für PCGH.


----------



## Chemenu (25. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Das ding is halt, wenn es solche Firmen schon hinkriegen, muss was dran sein. Es verwundert mich wirklich das dass hier anscheinend noch keiner ausprobiert hat. Das wäre wirklich mal ein tolles Thema für PCGH.



Für sowas bist Du hier eindeutig im falschen Forum. ^^
Die Leute, die sich hier rumtreiben, können gar nicht genug Hardware-Leistung bekommen für...



hohe Auflösungen (Stichwort 4K)
Bildqualität (AA, AF, DS, Free-/G-Sync, usw.)
hohe fps Zahlen
niedrigen Input-Lag
neue Techniken wie z.B. VR
usw...

Und dann wunderst Du Dich dass Streaming, das für all die zuvor genannten Anforderungen eher kontraproduktiv ist, hier nicht auf sonderlich viel Begeisterung stößt? Wirklich?


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2015)

Die Firmen kriegen es eben nicht (gut genug) hin. Es gibt sogar in der deutschen Presse Tests (bspw. bei Gamestar) und die sagen auch, dass es zwar grundsätzlich funktioniert, aber du musst halt schon größere Abstriche in Kauf nehmen. Und wo hier bereits auf Konsolen rumgehackt wird, finden derartige Abstriche sicher keinen Anklang. Für den Heimgebrauch kann man mittlerweile ja Steam in-home Streaming nutzen. Warum sollte man sich also einen Rechner mit VMs hinstellen wollen, zumal du dann immer noch das Problem der Übertragung hast. Die von dir anfänglich verlinkten Artikel beziehen sich ja auf VMs, die lokal genutzt werden (also vom Hostsystem aus), du beziehst dich aber auf eine Remote (LAN) Nutzung. Das kannst man also auch wieder nicht so einfach  vergleichen.


----------



## nuhll (25. März 2015)

Ich denke einfach, wenn es möglich ist Spiele zu streamen, über das Internet, dann muss es auch per VM möglich sein. Und das wäre über das Internet legendär.


----------



## nuhll (25. März 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Für sowas bist Du hier eindeutig im falschen Forum. ^^
> Die Leute, die sich hier rumtreiben, können gar nicht genug Hardware-Leistung bekommen für...
> 
> 
> ...



Merk schon.


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach, wenn es möglich ist Spiele zu streamen, über das Internet, dann muss es auch per VM möglich sein. Und das wäre über das Internet legendär.


Lokal am Host ist es über VMs möglich. Über ein LAN wird es schon schwierig, da es keine Protokolle gibt, die auf eine Echtzeitremotedarstellung mit über 30 FPS optimiert sind. Über das Internet wird es noch schwieriger, wenn man nicht gerade eine 1 GBit/s Leitung sein Eigen nennt (und selbst das ist schlechter als LAN, da der Ping höher ist). Da ist überhaupt nichts legendär dran, einzig die entstehenden Kosten und die Nachteile im Vergleich zu einem lokalen PC.

Edit: Ich mach dir mal einen Vorschlag. Ich werde das am Wochenende mal auf meinem VM-Host ausprobieren und die Ergebnisse dann hier vorstellen. Das bezieht sich dann allerdings nur aufs LAN, in meinen Internetserver kann ich keine GPU einbauen. Was hälst du davon? Ehrlich gesagt bin ich aktuell zuversichtlich, dass das im LAN sogar einigermaßen funktionieren dürfte, da das mit Steam ja auch klappt.


----------



## nuhll (25. März 2015)

Wäre geil!


----------



## crys_ (26. März 2015)

Ich verstehe nur den Zwang zu einer VM nicht? Warum soll das Game in einer VM laufen und nicht nativ? Hat mal jemand probiert ob man bei Steam inhome mehrere Spiele gleichzeitig von einem Host auf verschiedene Endgeräte streamen kann?

Dann hat der TE doch was er will? Fetten Rechner in den Keller, Steam drauf und ab gehts. Wenn es ihn glücklich macht


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ich sehe das mit mehreren VMs auch eher problematisch, da man dafür schon echt fette Hardware bräuchte. Ich muss mal sehen, mit wie vielen ich das schaffe. Leider habe ich AFAIK keine größeren Platte mehr rumliegen, ich muss also Host-OS, mindestens eine Windows-VM und optimalerweise ein paar Spiele auf etwa 100 GB unterbekommen. Ich kann jetzt schon sagen, dass das eher was kleines wird. Zumal ich da auch nur eine 3k DSL Leitung zur Verfügung habe, da ist das mit mal eben ein paar Spielchen runterladen auch eher schwierig. Wird also wohl kein Crysis werden, muss mal gucken, was ich so da habe.


----------



## bingo88 (28. März 2015)

So, erstes Update: Ich wollte mich an Hyper-V mit RemoteFX versuchen, den ersten Anlauf hake ich jetzt aber nach über 5 Stunden ziemlich genervt ab. Kurz zur Idee des Ganzen: RemoteFX ist eine Technik von Microsoft, um 3D-Beschleunigung über RDP-Sitzungen zu erlauben. Das geht sowohl im "normalen" RDP-Server-Modus (Client arbeitet direkt auf dem Server) als auch mit Hyper-V VMs.

Ich habe also in einen meiner Server einer GPU eingebaut, mal eben Windows 2008 R2 Server installiert, Hyper-V und den ganzen RDP-Kram hochgezogen und anschließend eine Windows 7 Professional VM eingerichtet. Dummerweise gibt es RemoteFX erst ab SP1, natürlich ist mein 2008 R2 noch ohne SP1, also erst mal schön Updates über eine 3k Leitung gezogen. Knapp 1,2 GB Download und eine gefühlte Stunde Installation später konnte ich dann in der VM eine virtuelle 3D-Karte einrichten. Beim nächsten Reboot der VM sollte dann diese Karte aktiviert werden - richtig, sollte. Dummerweise sind die Treiber für die virtuelle 3D-Karte nämlich nur in der Enterprise und Ultimate Edition vorhanden, die Treiber kann man nicht manuell nachinstallieren. Ganz großes Kino 

Zusammengefasst sieht das also aktuell wie folgt aus:
1. Man braucht einen Hyper-V Server (den gibt es auch kostenlos, man braucht nicht unbedingt den vollen Windows Server)
2. Man braucht zwingend ein Windows für die VM, das diesen doofen Treiber dabei hat (Enterprise oder Ultimate; alle anderen Editionen gehen nicht)
3. Man braucht natürlich pro VM eine Windows-Lizenz
4. Anders als Lösungen mit dediziertem GPU Passthrough (z. B. XEN und KVM im Linux-Umfeld) nutzt RemoteFX wohl eine GPU für alle VMs
5. RemoteFX funktioniert nur im LAN, ist also auf eine schnelle Leitung angewiesen (bei 100 MBit/s habe ich ohne RemoteFX schon ein leichtes Lag auf dem Desktop)

Das ist also bis jetzt ziemlich ernüchternd und bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass VMs die Sache unnötig kompliziert machen - zumindest bei RemoteFX. Leider kann ich das nicht mit KVM/XEN und GPU Passthrough testen, da ich hierfür Hardware mit VT-d (IO-Virtualisierung) bräuchte. Abgesehen davon befürchte ich, dass das unter Linux in schlimmeres Gefrickel ausarten würde.

Ich habe keine Enterprise/Ultimate Edition hier, da müsste ich mir erst eine Trialversion besorgen. Das hieße aber vermutlich auch knapp 4 GB über die Leitung zu nuckeln und den ganzen Driss neu zu installieren - da bin ich ehrlich gesagt aktuell nicht so scharf drauf. Daher kann ich nicht versprechen, dass ich dieses Wochenende noch zu echten Tests komme.

Ich kann allerdings jetzt schon sagen, dass der VM-Ansatz allein aus Kostensicht (Windows-Lizenzen, Hardware) ziemlich bekloppt ist und in keinem Verhältnis zum (potentiellen?) Nutzen stehen kann.


----------



## nuhll (28. März 2015)

Okay, vielen dank für deine Erfahrungen. Mich hätte halt vor allem die Pass Thru variante unter Linux interessiert. Soll angeblich mit 99% Leistung laufen...


----------



## bingo88 (28. März 2015)

Das kann ich jetzt zwar nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung bestätigen, ich habe aber bereits mehrere Berichte gelesen, die von einer fast nativen Performance sprachen. Zumal beim Passthrough eine GPU exklusiv pro VM genutzt wird, anders als bei RemoteFX. Allerdings wurde vom Host aus direkt auf die VM zugegriffen und nicht über das Netzwerk, da entfallen also die übertragungsbedingten Probleme.


----------

